# Ramadan - Restaurants



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

Any restaurants open for eat in during Ramadan?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of question is this? They are all open! Just not always in the morning. Usually after 12, 4 or 6/7


----------



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay - Any restaurants in Barsha open during lunch hour? 
For eat in, not takeaway.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you're not allowed to eat in public and restaurants are considered public so eating in them is illegal unless they have a permit or something and hide their windows. Some places in Mall of Emirates might offer that but not the ones on the street.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most hotels have one restaurant open.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> you're not allowed to eat in public and restaurants are considered public so eating in them is illegal unless they have a permit or something and hide their windows. Some places in Mall of Emirates might offer that but not the ones on the street.


Oregano in media city/knowledge is open and on the street, they haven't even made much effort covering their windows. There is a big strip across the windows displaying 'open' so should be easy to spot and not far from barsha


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Dome at Souk Madinat Jumeirah is open from 7.30am all through the day. They have a licence from the municipality.


----------

